# 4 GEAR Hop ups



## BigGlittleo (Jan 31, 2015)

I purchased aw dragsters, what dogs!! So I bought some mean green armatures, polymer motor magnets, 802 silicone tires, super lll guide pins, and axle shims. I stripped down the chassis and started over. Mean green armature wouldn't turn so I reamed the chassis holes until the arm spun freely by hand, installed the polymer magnets, used the pickup shoe springs for brush springs, used mega g pickup springs for pickup shoes, machined the rear hubs cutting the shoulder down to fit the 11/32" wide silicones, replaced the guide pin with the super lll pin, and shimmed the crown gear. I also put a small washer between the chassis and body over mounting screw to lower magnets. Now they are twice as fast! P.S. on a drag strip use 18" x 1/8 corners for return loop, tried shorter but not much luck.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool, you have any pics of the final product??


----------



## BigGlittleo (Jan 31, 2015)

Just posted some photos. They look mean with the wide tires.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

No trouble with those tires riding the rails??


----------



## BigGlittleo (Jan 31, 2015)

Not on the straights, on the corners yes because of the front guide pin.


----------



## BigGlittleo (Jan 31, 2015)

I just added a couple photos. Love them wide tires.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you replaced the rear gearplate rivet with a screw yet? It gets rid of the gear train slop at the back and you can adjust preload.


----------

